# HO DC ceiling layout (4 levels, no turnouts)



## Mustang Gregg (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello, the group!

After tax time, I will be getting to building my ceiling layout construction in the basement.

I have only built small layouts in the past, so this will be a new venture way up in the air.

It will be four separate tracks in a 14' X 16' area around the walls.
It will have four levels, each controlled by a different transformer.
Each level will be 3/4" higher than the adjacent with the inside track being the lowest one.
The track will be laid right on the foam sub roadbed close to the inside of the "step". 
The it will all be code 100 Atlas Flex Track with no cork roadbed.
T1 has 18" rad.
T2 has 22" rad.
T3 has 27" rad.
T4 has 33" rad.
I reckon I will build in in 2 halves to make it easer to put up and connect the 2 halves with a short joiner rack.
I reckon I can hide my bus & feeder wires on the sub roadbed surface, just outside of each track. It won't have to be drilled through to the underside of the layout.
Below the lowest track (T1) I will install a 1/2" rope light to illuminate all four trains.
The rope light will be out of sight of the viewers because of a short "safety rail".


I would love to hear your ideas and opinions on this railroad venture.

Thank you in advance!
Mustang Gregg
Nebraska & Westward RR


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Sounds like a neat project. It should be fairly straightforward. You biggest challenge will probably be the reach.


----------



## Mustang Gregg (Jul 12, 2012)

*Thanks for the comeback!*

Much obliged, CT Valley RR.

Yes, reach will be a big drawback.  I'll be spending some time on a shorty stepladder. 
The RR will be in the basement (with almost 9' ceiling) at the bottom of the stairs. 
I reckon it will be positioned just above the tops of the door trim which is about 88" from the floor.
I don't plan on lots of scenery or buildings. 
But I have been pondering painting the viewable "steps" of sub roadbed with the multicolored pebble paint that some craft outfits have. I'll find one that looks like earth & rocks or desert.

I don't know what kind of guardrail to use as a fence to keep any derailment from falling clear to the floor. GOT ANY IDEAS ON THAT??? I really don't want to use a Plexiglass shield. I'm pondering a fine cable and post system that doesn't block the view.

*ANY IDEAS ARE WELCOMED!*

Still planning,
MG


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Just a couple of other thoughts:
1) You might find a taller stepladder that you can lean against less fatiguing.
2) Perhaps a 1" separation between levels (assuming you have room) would be better, to allow you to use standard thicknesses of insulating foam.
3) I wouldn't waste a lot of time with textured paints. No one will be close enough to see it anyhow.
4) I hear what you said, but I would still recommend plexiglass. A single wire probably won't keep things from falling off.

Just some things that occur to me. Take 'em or leave 'em as you will.


----------



## Mustang Gregg (Jul 12, 2012)

The separation you speak of...Vertical or horizontal? 

The vertical was planned as 3/4". Do you think 1" would be better?

As for the horizontal, I was figuring a 3" edge to edge with the track hugging the inside.

For the guard rail, I was pondering 2 or 3 wires (or cables). 

I appreciate the help. Please keep them coming.


MG


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, for the vertical separation, the extruded foam insulating boards come in 1" thick sheets. To me, that makes it a logical thickness. Your horizontal separation should be fine, as long as you leave enough room for swing-out in corners.

Not sure about the guard rail. By the time you get that much structure, including supports, it will interfere with the view anyway. Just not really sure where you're going with that part. It seems to me plexiglass would be both the simplest and most effective solution.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Before you get set on using insulating foam board check to make sure it's available.

Home Depot no longer carries it, at least not here in Reno or Kansas. They have 1x24x24" squares but I just found out they are not very good for laying track on, NOT FLAT enough.   I had to go with Woodland Scenics foam risers. 
Everything I could find in Reno as far as pink or blue foam board was 2" or bigger and that was from insulating contractors. 

Magic


----------



## Mustang Gregg (Jul 12, 2012)

Much obliged, Magic!

Our local lumberyard has 4' X 8' sheets in both 3/4" and 1" on hand now.
The 3/4" stuff must not be very high density polystyrene. It seems little "soft" to me.
So I reckon I'll use the 1" stuff instead.
The project will take about 5 sheets (@ about $14.00/sheet).

T1 = 3" wide
T2 = 6" wide
T3 = 9" wide
T4 = 12" wide

Appreciate the info! :appl:
Mustang Gregg

PS. We will be in Reno in August for *HOT AUGUST NIGHTS*, if possible!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't think Home Depot stopped carrying it, they just maybe quit stocking it for a bit. Since construction slows to a crawl in the NE during the winter, it can often be hard to find in late winter, early spring.


----------



## jfynyson (Nov 10, 2014)

I used craft wire for my shelf guard rails and you could use L brackets for the posts. They have two holes steady in them to run the wire through . I ended up making my own posts from a roll of steel strapping. I'll post me link for you later u less you wish to search my name / threads / posts


John 14:6 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Make sure it's the PINK Foamular board, anything else is a pain to cut and makes a big mess. Dow makes the same stuff but it's blue. 

Sounds like your going to have an interesting layout.  :appl: :appl:

Magic


----------



## Mustang Gregg (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes. It ought to be interesting. No scenery. No buildings. 
AND IT WON'T TAKE UP *ANY *FLOORSPACE!
Thx,
MG


----------



## jfynyson (Nov 10, 2014)

jfynyson said:


> I used craft wire for my shelf guard rails and you could use L brackets for the posts. They have two holes steady in them to run the wire through . I ended up making my own posts from a roll of steel strapping. I'll post me link for you later u less you wish to search my name / threads / posts
> 
> 
> John 14:6
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's the link to my project so you can see how I did the guard rails:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=26301

I've not had any derailments yet so I cannot say how well the guardrails work


----------



## Mustang Gregg (Jul 12, 2012)

JFYNYSON:

The links to the pix you made say that the images were deleted by sender. :dunno:
Got any other guard rail pix?

Much obliged,
Mustang Gregg


----------



## jfynyson (Nov 10, 2014)

I just viewed them. Check out page 5 of the thread and specifically post #43 for the guard rail build and post #45 for the video link showing the final product. Lessons learned would be to fully unravel the wire first making it straighter and flatter than I did. The concept works nicely. I also thought about using 3/8 dowels for the posts as you could paint those to look like fence posts. I've had any derailments though so can't say how they work. Looks like it'll hold though.


----------



## Mustang Gregg (Jul 12, 2012)

:smilie_daumenpos:
JFNYSON:

THAT WORKED!

Great! Your layout is very nice. It goes really well in the natural wood room. :thumbsup:

I think I will use similar rought iron type brackets for the 3 sides that will be against the walls. The open side, with no wall, is a 16' span that I may try to make a truss bridge looking affair and hang it from the ceiling joists.

I've been an aircraft mechanic most of my life and I've gathered up a few spools of stainless safety wire for guard rail. I'll probably use two lengths of .025" or .032". 

Thank you for the pix and video.

Mustang Gregg


----------



## jfynyson (Nov 10, 2014)

Glad you could see it and thanks. Funny, my father in law has been an aircraft mechanic his whole career.


John 14:6 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Mustang Gregg said:


> Much obliged, Magic!
> 
> Our local lumberyard has 4' X 8' sheets in both 3/4" and 1" on hand now.
> The 3/4" stuff must not be very high density polystyrene. It seems little "soft" to me.
> ...


FYI....Look for "cull" sheets at HD/Lowes - they are damaged along the edges or broken in some manner and they typically sell 80-90% off retail.


----------

